# AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über Steam *update, schon eingeführt*



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2010)

*AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über Steam *update, schon eingeführt**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Valve und AMD wollen ihre Zusammenarbeit vertiefen.
So soll es demnächst möglich sein das AMD/ATI User ihren Grafikkartentreiber über die online Plattform STEAM aktualisieren lassen. 

AMD möchte damit sicher stellen das das Spielerlebniss stets auf hohen Niveau bleibt und nicht durch veraltete Treiber getrübt wird.

Für solche die sich wenig mit solchen Sachen beschäftigen ist das sicher eine sehr gute Option.

 *update*
Der Catalyst 10.9 wird der erste über Steam verfügbare Treiber werden.

Quelle
Quelle 2


----------



## Rocksteak (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*

Sicherlich keine schlechte Sache, da ich einige Leute kenne die über Steam spielen, aber das Wort Grafikkartentreiber nicht einmal buchstabieren können. Bei selbigen habe ich auch schon (öfter) die Treiber dann eben selbst installiert


----------



## GaAm3r (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*

Sowas kenn ich auch.
Da heißt es dann : Mein Spiel funktioniert nicht.
Welches Betriebssystem hast du denn , ich mach das ?
Betriebswaaas ????


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*



GaAm3r schrieb:


> Sowas kenn ich auch.
> Da heißt es dann : Mein Spiel funktioniert nicht.
> Welches Betriebssystem hast du denn , ich mach das ?
> Betriebswaaas ????




Das kenne ich auch zu gut 
Ich fände es persönlich aber besser wenn man das über Windowsupdate machen würde. So könnte man auch alle erreichen, zumindest die die updates an haben.

Bei NVidia klappt das über Windowsupdate ja auch schon ganz gut. Die sind mit dem Treiber nur immer etwas im Verzug.


----------



## totovo (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*

eine Zeit lang hat Windowsupdate auch immer die neusten ATI Treiber parat gehabt, ist aber mitlerweile irgendwie nicht mehr so^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*

Naja hatte immer nur das Problem das der Treiber Verbugt waren und das man auf einen Hotfix warten musste. Mal kucken was AMD da feines hin zaubert !!


----------



## thysol (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*

Ich finde diese Entwicklung sehr gut. Dadurch werden auch die Spieler mit weniger Ahnung von der Materie mit neuen Treibern versorgt.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*

Ich habs geahnt als ich gerade gelesen habe: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über..
Da hab ich gedacht: "Nein, bitte nicht Steam" und klick auf den Link und was seh ich da STEAM!
Finde für mich persönlich es eigentlich lächerlich diesen Steamwahn (deshalb kauf ich auch keine Steamspiele). Aber für Leute die Steam nutzen sicher ganz praktisch, wenn es keine Vezögerungen gibt.


----------



## mixxed_up (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*

Perfekt. 
Ich werde meine Spiele nur noch über Steam kaufen, da kommt mir sowas ganz gelegen.

Warum?

Damit ich mehr Platz für Bücher habe.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*

Also ich bin absoluter Steam-Fan, kaufe mir auch nach und nach meine Retail-Spiele die ich mochte über STEAM (im Moment knapp 200Games auf meinem Account) denn was gibt es praktischeres als immer und überall seine Spielesammlung zugriffbereit zu haben?! 
Auf der letzten LAN wurde ich sogar gefragt "Hey - heute nur ein riesen Koffer für Games?", da musste ich schon schmunzeln. 

Tatsache ist doch das Steam sich sogar für die alten Perlen interessiert und diese aufbereitet welche sonst in Vergessenheit geraten würden. Aktuelles Beispiel "Sid Meiers - Pirates!" - mein Kumpel regt sich total darüber auf das er das Game unter Vista nichtmehr zum laufen bekommt und wir haben alles - wirklich alles probiert (ausser ein altes Betriebssystem aufzuspielen  ). Bei seinem Rechner - no chance. Habe das Game dann mal "neu" bei Steam entdeckt und gekauft weil ich es testen wollte und siehe da... Steam hat es so modifiziert das es ohne Probleme sofort auch unter Win7 läuft. 

Gestern starte ich Steam und bekomme die Meldung "StarWars Knights of the old Republic" für 2,25€... cool, gekauft für nen Zwickel und ich kann meine CD-Sammlung des Spiels endlich in den Schrank packen und weg damit. 

Also wer es nicht mag - nachvollziehbar aber man sollte auch die positiven Dinge daran sehen. Natürlich waren Schachteln zu den Games und gedruckte Handbücher sowie CDs / DVDs wesentlich wertiger als ein simpler Downloadcode o.ä. aber wem hilft es wenn es Steam nicht gäbe und somit bestimmte Spiele nurnoch für die Mülltonne gut wären? 
Und dafür das ich mittlerweile auch auf LANs nichtmehr vernünftig zocken kann ohne ne flotte Internetleitung kann Steam auch nichts - da sollten die Hersteller diverser Games mal langsam wieder umdenken. 

Angenehm wäre es allerdings die Keys von seinen Retails in Steam registrieren zu können so das man Spiele nicht 2x kaufen muss aber ok - die wollen halt auch was daran verdienen und dafür das ich den ein oder anderen Klassiker noch in ein paar Jahren spielen kann bin ich dankbar. 

Fazit: Hasst es oder liebt es aber machen könnt ihr nix dagegen - Steam hat es geschafft eine feste Grösse zu werden und wird auch nichtmehr so schnell verschwinden selbst wenn sich da draussen immer wieder einige darüber ärgern.


----------



## GTA 3 (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*



totovo schrieb:


> eine Zeit lang hat Windowsupdate auch immer die neusten ATI Treiber parat gehabt, ist aber mitlerweile irgendwie nicht mehr so^^


Bei mir wurden sogar Nvidiatreiber angezeigt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*



totovo schrieb:


> eine Zeit lang hat Windowsupdate auch immer die neusten ATI Treiber parat gehabt, ist aber mitlerweile irgendwie nicht mehr so^^



Echt?
Hab ich nie mit bekommen, kann aber auch daran liegen das ich immer up 2 date bin 



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Bei mir wurden sogar Nvidiatreiber angezeigt.



Das ist nichts neues, hab ich ja schon gesagt. Das geht schon länger und funktioniert nach wie vor mit einer kleiner Latenz sehr gut 


p.s.
der CCC 10.9 kommt gleich


----------



## Necrobutcher (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*

Bei mir kam das Update grad rein.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*

Jep, Steamupdate kam gerade 



> *Steam client update released*
> The specific changes include:
> 
> Steam
> ...


----------



## mixxed_up (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*

Steam ist einfach geil, ich hoffe solche Sachen wird es noch mehr geben, und Steam noch komfortabler.


----------



## GaAm3r (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*

Muss ich nach dem Update neustarten ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*

Steam muss nach einem Clientupdate immer neu gestartet werden. Oder meinst du den PC?
Der normal nicht.


----------



## mixxed_up (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*

Wie funktioniert das dann? Ich hab bei Steam noch nichts vom Catalyst gesehen.


----------



## DarkMo (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*

oh man, ich mag jetz ati äh amd ned mehr ^^ verbrüderung mit dem teufel geht ja ma garnich! wo bleibt da die selbstbestimmung? was machen die leute mit alten grakas die nu nich mehr supportet werden? bisher hab ich ja gesagt wayne, man kann ja auch den treiber von vor 5 jahren nehmen un gut is. aber mit dieser bevormundung is ja selbst das geschichte xD


----------



## mixxed_up (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*



DarkMo schrieb:


> oh man, ich mag jetz ati äh amd ned mehr ^^ verbrüderung mit dem teufel geht ja ma garnich! wo bleibt da die selbstbestimmung? was machen die leute mit alten grakas die nu nich mehr supportet werden? bisher hab ich ja gesagt wayne, man kann ja auch den treiber von vor 5 jahren nehmen un gut is. aber mit dieser bevormundung is ja selbst das geschichte xD




Du kannst doch selbst bestimmen, keiner ist gezwungen Steam zu nutzen, und auch nicht das über Steam zu nutzen wenn du Steam hast.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*



DarkMo schrieb:


> oh man, ich mag jetz ati äh amd ned mehr ^^ verbrüderung mit dem teufel geht ja ma garnich! wo bleibt da die selbstbestimmung? was machen die leute mit alten grakas die nu nich mehr supportet werden? bisher hab ich ja gesagt wayne, man kann ja auch den treiber von vor 5 jahren nehmen un gut is. aber mit dieser bevormundung is ja selbst das geschichte xD




Ich gehe ja mal stark davon aus, das man diesen Service nicht nutzen muss.
Irgendwo wird man das sicher einstellen können. Ich habs aber noch nicht gefunden 

Zumal neue Treiber ja auch gerne mal Probleme machen wäre es sinnvoll das man selbst entscheiden kann ob man das nutzen will oder nicht.


----------



## DarkMo (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*

joa, aber wenn eben leute sich über steam alte auf neue betriebssysteme getrimmte spielchen kaufen wie bruce glaube meinte, weil se mit ihrer graka nix neues zocken können oder wollen (is ja eh mehr schund als perlen ^^), dann ham genau diese leute den dreck doch schon ^^

oder kann man diesen autoupdate krempel ausschalten? das wäre dann natürlich ne maßnahme. aber wenn man nich mehr selber bestimmen kann, was für software aufn rechner kommt... ich sehs scho in 5 jahren vor mir: steam sammelt soviele kundendaten und installiert immer munter und fleissig irgendwelche werbe progrämmchen oder was weis ich aufm rechner ^^ super! applaus! ^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*

Schau mal was ich da gefunden hab 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mixxed_up (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*

HÄÄ? Bei mir steht das nicht, trotz Update.

EDIT: Ok, jetzt stehts da.

Der Treiber war innerhalb von Sekunden runtergeladen, Kabel Deutschland ftw! 

Hey, Medal of Honor ist nicht nVidia Unterstützt, sondern tatsächlich AMD Gaming Evolved ... GEIL!


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (15. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*

Gerade die Steam News gelesen und gleich mal benutzt um den 10.9 zu installieren. 

Funktioniert bisher perfekt. Klasse Idee von AMD/Valve


----------



## Genghis99 (16. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*

Ne toll- ... total blöde Idee. Erstens müsste man Steam für eine Treiberinstallation mit Administratorrechten laufen lassen (Bauchschmerz) - und wenn Steam dann einen Beta oder nicht signierten Treiber installiert meckert die UAC oder Windows-Update bügelt gleich wieder den letzten WHQL Treiber drüber. 

Alles in Allem `ne total blöde Idee.

Jedes Antivirenprogram hat eine Autoupdatefunktion - die funktioniert für Definitionsdateien und auch für Programmteile. Sogar für die besonders geschützen Teile, die als Nonpnp-Treiber eingebunden sind.

Weder ATI noch NVidia waren bisher in der Lage gleiches für ihre Treiber zu bewerkstelligen. Daran sollten sie lieber arbeiten.

PS: Wer sich für die Non-PnP Treiber interessiert, muss in seinen "Erweiterten Systemeinstellungen" unter "Umgebungsvariablen" die Zeile "DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES (Wert:1)" eintragen. Der Gerätemanager zeigt nun mit Ansicht "Ausgeblendete Geräte anzeigen" diese Treiber an.


----------



## ole88 (16. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*



DarkMo schrieb:


> oh man, ich mag jetz ati äh amd ned mehr ^^ verbrüderung mit dem teufel geht ja ma garnich! wo bleibt da die selbstbestimmung? was machen die leute mit alten grakas die nu nich mehr supportet werden? bisher hab ich ja gesagt wayne, man kann ja auch den treiber von vor 5 jahren nehmen un gut is. aber mit dieser bevormundung is ja selbst das geschichte xD





vielleicht ma ne neue graka zu kaufen? die wirtschaft muss angekurbelt werden und was zockst du eigentlich noch mit ner 5jahre alten karte? schäm dich^^
ne ma ernsthaft, es is doch schwachsinnig mit ner 5 alten karte noch zocken zu wollen, einma wieder geld in die hand nehmen und gut ist.


----------



## KeiteH (16. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*

Das ist dann ja fast die Antwort von AMD auf NV's T.W.I.M.T.B.P. ....
Wer da wohl die Nase "vorn" hat... oder wird Valve sich NV auch noch "ins Boot" holen?
Geschickt wär's schon...


----------



## Fl_o (16. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*



> Das ist dann ja fast die Antwort von AMD auf NV's T.W.I.M.T.B.P. ....


 Wieos ? Weil man dann die Treiber bei Steam und nicht übern Firefox downloaden kann ? Deswegen laufen ja die spiele mit ATI karten nicht besser..


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Ne toll- ... total blöde Idee. Erstens müsste man Steam für eine Treiberinstallation mit Administratorrechten laufen lassen (Bauchschmerz) - und wenn Steam dann einen Beta oder nicht signierten Treiber installiert meckert die UAC oder Windows-Update bügelt gleich wieder den letzten WHQL Treiber drüber.
> 
> Alles in Allem `ne total blöde Idee.
> 
> ...




Es werden sicher keine BETA Treiber eingespielt. Die gibts ja nicht mal offiziell von AMD sondern werden immer geleakt.

Außerdem ist das ein Zusatzangebot was man nicht in Anspruch nehmen muss, es wird niemand dazu gezwungen!!


Aber immer wieder lustig wie manche alles schlecht reden


----------



## Rizzard (16. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*

Als würde Steam einem Beta-Treiber aufspielen. Wers glaubt.

Wie man sich da aufregen kann ist mir auch schleierhaft. Könnte man diese Funktion nicht deaktivieren, würde ich es ja noch verstehen, da man bei Problemen mit Treibern keine älteren mehr aufspielen könnte (Steam würde ja sofort wieder den neuen drüber bügeln^^). 

Aber so ist das doch alles kein Problem.

Außerdem kenne ich viele Gelegenheitszocker, die sich mit dem Thema Treiber nicht wirklich auskennen. Denen kommt so eine automatische Updatefunktion doch gerade recht.


----------



## Genghis99 (16. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über Steam *update, schon eingeführt**

Wieso schlecht reden ? Warum Steam installieren, wenn man kein Steam möchte ? Immer dieses Hintertüren Geschlüpfe. Warum keine gescheite Autoupdate Funktion vom Hersteller ? Fragen über Fragen. Und nicht schlechtreden.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (16. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Ne toll- ... total blöde Idee. Erstens müsste man Steam für eine Treiberinstallation mit Administratorrechten laufen lassen (Bauchschmerz) - und wenn Steam dann einen Beta oder nicht signierten Treiber installiert meckert die UAC oder Windows-Update bügelt gleich wieder den letzten WHQL Treiber drüber.



Die werden wohl keine BETA-Treiber anbieten und selbst wenn, klickt man eben auf "Trotzdem installieren" und gut ist es. 

Ich nutze hauptsächlich BETA-Treiber von Nvidia und bisher hat WinUpdate noch niemals einen veralteten WHQL-Treiber drüberinstalliert.



Alles in allem ist diese Funktion aber ehr etwas für unbedarfte User.
Allerdings ist das imo am Ziel vorbei. Denn DAUs werden dort vermutlich niemals draufklicken in der Angst, irgendwas kaputt zu machen. Viele wissen nichtmal, ob sie eine AMD- oder Nvidia-Graka im PC haben.


----------



## GaAm3r (16. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über Steam *update, schon eingeführt**

Ich habe das Update gemacht und auch neu gestartet. (PC und Steam).
Habe immernoch den 10.5 bei manueler installation kackt das immer ab.
Habe eine 4870 ist der Treibersupport schon eingestellt ?


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Alles in allem ist diese Funktion aber ehr etwas für unbedarfte User.
> Allerdings ist das imo am Ziel vorbei. Denn DAUs werden dort vermutlich niemals draufklicken in der Angst, irgendwas kaputt zu machen. Viele wissen nichtmal, ob sie eine AMD- oder Nvidia-Graka im PC haben.


Gerade bei letzterem hilft Steam auch. Wenn ich bei meinem System mit Nvidia Karte auf "Update" klicke wird zwar nicht direkt geladen, aber dafür ein Link zur NV-Downloadseite geöffnet.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (16. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über steam*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Gerade bei letzterem hilft Steam auch. Wenn ich bei meinem System mit Nvidia Karte auf "Update" klicke wird zwar nicht direkt geladen, aber dafür ein Link zur NV-Downloadseite geöffnet.



Ja aber was ich meine ist, dass viele nicht einmal wissen, was ein Treiber ist geschweige denn wozu man diesen aktualisieren sollte. Evtl. denken die dabei an irgendeinen Hirten, der eine Herde Schafe antreibt. ^^

Imo sollte Steam den Treiber also automatisch installieren, so wie Games auch automatisch aktualisiert werden.
Erfahrene Nutzer könnten diese Option dann manuell abstellen aber per default sollte sie aktiviert sein.



DarkMo schrieb:


> oh man, ich mag jetz ati äh amd ned mehr ^^  verbrüderung mit dem teufel geht ja ma garnich! wo bleibt da die  selbstbestimmung? was machen die leute mit alten grakas die nu nich mehr  supportet werden? bisher hab ich ja gesagt wayne, man kann ja auch den  treiber von vor 5 jahren nehmen un gut is. aber mit dieser bevormundung  is ja selbst das geschichte xD




Wieso ist das dann Geschichte, eine alte Graka mit alten Treibern zu nutzen, nur weil Steam diese von sich aus updaten würde? Sofern deine 5 Jahre alte Graka inkompatibel mit dem neusten Treiber sein sollte bekommst du einfach kein Update und fertig. ^^ Wo das Bevormundung sein soll, verstehe ich nicht.


PS: Ich hasse Steam auch und habe es zuletzt vor über einem Jahr auf dem PC gehabt. Seitdem hat es permamentes Festplatten-Verbot bei mir.  Aber die hier genannten Argumente von wegen Bevormundung sind imo überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar.

PPS: Ich bevorzuge nach wie vor die manuelle Installation der Treiber von der Herstellerseite.


----------



## DarkMo (16. September 2010)

*AW: AMD/ATI Grafiktreiber demnächst über Steam *update, schon eingeführt**

naja, ich geh bei sowas lieber vom schlimmsten aus  sowas is abschaltbar? klar sollte es das sein (aus meiner sicht), aber viele hersteller bauen nix, was hinterher keiner nutzt und da sind solche funktionen dann gerne mal "vergessen". ob das nu so schlau is und inkompatible treiber erstmal erkennt und dann nich installiert... aber gut, is ja ne schöne spy software die alle daten ob soft oder hardware vom rechner zu valve schickt ^^ die kennen den rechner warscheinlich besser wie man selbst *böse behauptungen aufstell*  aber selbst wenn es inkompatible ausschließt (also wie jetz zum bsp die neuen amd treiber für dx9 karten nich ziehen bla), dann haben viele mit neuen treibern probleme oder es funzt ein spezieller eben am besten. je älter die karte wird, desto nutzloser werden regelmäßige updates, da diese eh nur die letzten 2 generationen versorgen (ma grob behauptet) - oder wird atm noch für die hd3xxxer was gemacht? glaubter doch selber ned.

un wen triffts genau dann? die gelegenheitszocker. da war ma der versierte kumpel da un hat nen guten treiber drauf geschmissen, un nu urplötzlich nach nem jahr oder so macht steam komisches zeug, wo die nichma wissen was überhaupt und das system läuft instabil (klar is das nich die regel, aber sowas kommt vor). der bekommt seinen alten treiber doch nie wieder hin ^^

und was mich am steamkonzept richtig erschreckt: dieser ganze rotz wird derart forciert, das ich drum fürchten muss, in sagen wir ma 10 jahren ohne derlei zeug überhaupt nix mehr machen zu können. dann gibts games nur noch digital über solche plattformen. spart man sich laufend neue datenträger zu erfinden, diese zu produzieren, zu beschreiben und zu vertreiben. die ganze logistik fällt weg - geil $.$

un ich als kunde der aber gerne was handfestes für sein geld hat? ich bin am arsch. solange ich steam ignorieren kann, können die klöne die leute abziehn wie sie wollen, is mir alles egal. aber es fängt ja jetz scho an, das es manches nur steam only gibt - rotz sowas. DAS is bevormundung. willst du das zocken, lass die hose runter und knie betend zu meinen füßen du dreckiger kunde! yeah, wir und könig, das war einmal und jeder klatscht dazu in die hände ^^


----------

